# 6 foot (Ford?) flail mower questions.



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

Okay gentleman,
So I have been looking for a little while for a nice flail mower to take care of my brush/weed growth before and after crop season. 
I picked this 6 footer up for $400last weekend. Has a brand new pto shaft which is probably worth $150 by itself. Only missing a couple “Y” cutters underneath. Over all it cuts well for what I need. 
My question is this. The rear roller bar seems to be missing and some steel sleds were Fabricated and installed in its place. The sleds are kinda crude and tend to dig up my yard. Can anybody identify the make and model of this mower? Is the roller bar available aftermarket for this beast? I’ve also considered installing two wheels in the rear like a bush hog would use. That would allow me to adjust the height, as these skis are not adjustable. Thinking this is a Ford 917 but I’m not sure. Also need a pulley cover. Take a look. Thanks in advance!
Jeff


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I've got a Ford 917L. I sadly don't have any pics of it after I put it all back together. I bought it from a scrap iron yard for $75. The roller was missing. A couple days after I bought it the scrap yard guy called me and said "I think I found that roller if you want it?" I immediately went and got it. I put new bearings on the roller and installed a new set of knives. 

I mowed road banks with it for 6 or 7 years before I switched to a bat wing mower for that job. Haven't used the Flail in 4 or 5 years. It's crammed in the back corner of the lean-to. I'll see if I can get some more pics if you need any.

I don't think you'll get a good cut until you replace the roller. For example, if there's a rise of terrain in the center, you'll scalp it badly. Properly set up a Flail gives a good cut. But I consider them expensive to operate and maintain. A lot of moving parts involved.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Richard... That chair looks familiar....lol

You can buy almost all the parts from Shoup including the flails.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I found this pic on my phone. I build a folder on my phone for each of my pieces of equipment with pics, S/N, any common part #s I know of. So when I go to the parts store for repairs I've got everything with me.... Yeah, I'm old....


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Richard... That chair looks familiar....lol
> 
> You can buy almost all the parts from Shoup including the flails.


Yeah those pics are from my previous shop. Sold that place to fund the new place.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Being old has nothing to do with being organized. I do the same as you and I've done that for decades.

I'll take that pan you have sitting the background, I could use that.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Being old has nothing to do with being organized. I do the same as you and I've done that for decades.
> 
> I'll take that pan you have sitting the background, I could use that.


I bought that for $4,700 6 or 7 years ago. I've hauled thousands of yards of dirt with it. Very handy tool to have on the farm. Has it's own spot in the shed. I'll never sell it. But you are welcome to borrow it anytime you want Daryl!!!


----------



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

So after seeing your photos It doesn’t appear that mine is a 917 ? Any idea of this model?


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

jeffmetzjr said:


> So after seeing your photos It doesn’t appear that mine is a 917 ? Any idea of this model?


No, I don't have a clue. I agree with you that your's doesn't appear to be a Ford 917. That model was made for several years and had some variations. But there's too many variations between yours and mine. Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> I bought that for $4,700 6 or 7 years ago. I've hauled thousands of yards of dirt with it. Very handy tool to have on the farm. Has it's own spot in the shed. I'll never sell it. But you are welcome to borrow it anytime you want Daryl!!!


Thanks young man but it's a tad bit far to haul for me and I'd need an overwidth permit anyway.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You could add gauge wheels to the rear...at least til you found a roller. Hydraulic operated if you felt the need for height adjustment 'on the fly'. Just a thought. B.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> You could add gauge wheels to the rear...at least til you found a roller. Hydraulic operated if you felt the need for height adjustment 'on the fly'. Just a thought. B.


I run a hydraulic top link on my Ford. I added a couple of those "snap on" collars to limit it's retraction to the height of cut I wanted. If I wanted to raise the cutting height briefly I just extended my top link a little.


----------



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

From what I could find online this appears to be a “Mott 72” flail mower. I’ll get her sorted with some type of wheel/roller situation. Thanks


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

jeffmetzjr said:


> From what I could find online this appears to be a “Mott 72” flail mower. I’ll get her sorted with some type of wheel/roller situation. Thanks


Glad you figured out the brand/model. That will be handy if you ever need model specific parts.

Keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------

